# Doom Collectors Edition on Windows 7



## Awebster

I've got a new Windows 7 PC. I followed advice on a previous thread here and cancelled several processes and Installed Doom. But when I tried to play it it said Dplay.dll was missing. I went back to my old PC and copied dplay.dll from where I found it in C:Windows/System32/ to the same location in my new PC. It still didn't work. I copied the file into each of the Doom folders. Then it opens, but as a small low quality screen in the top left-hand corner, only using about 5% of the screen. The rest is black. What can I do?


----------



## Awebster

As an update, I've followed the advice on this forum about loading. Changing the compatibility fixed the dplay.dll problem on Install. I've tried all the others too, putting Setup on the Hard drive, trying Safe Mode etc. It all appears to load ok now, but when I go into the game itself I just get the small poor image in the top left corner and emptiness on the rest of the screen.
Hope someone can help. Regards, A Webster


----------



## Awebster

Further improvement - I've changed the Screen Resolution to Full Screen 640 x 480 from 640 x 400 and I get the full screen now, but the colours are all over the place. Doom II did load ok once, but I can't repeat it! I'm close, what's the last piece I'm missing?


----------



## RockmasteR

hello and welcome to TSF
if you talking about the old DOOM
download and install Dosbox from here:
http://www.dosbox.com/
if you need some help using the software you can find it in the website


----------



## Awebster

Thanks for the response. It's "Doom Collector's Edition". The Ultimate Doom, Doom II & Final Doom, realised with a preview of Doom3 (cubed). It should operate via Windows rather than DOS (which I'm not familiar with and I think you are suggesting). I'll look up the link you posted unless you have any other suggestions...?


----------

